#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αιτία αστοχίας αγκυρίων βάσης μεταλλικού υποστυλώματος - Τρόποι τοποθέτησής τους (Case study)

## Evan

Μηχανικός, σε καθ'ύψος προσθήκη μεταλλικού κτιρίου σε κτίριο από Ο/Σ, τοποθέτησε τα αγκύρια χάλυβα σε νέα κολωνάκια από Ο/Σ. Μόλις πήγε να "κουμπώσει" την μεταλλική είδε πως έχουν φύγει λίγο τα αγκύρια από την θέση τους και τα χτύπησε για να τα "φέρει".

Τα αγκύρια κόπηκαν με την δεύτερη σφυριά.

Γιατί;

Την απάντηση την ξέρω, μου την σφύριξε άνθρωπος από το ΚΕΔΕ που κατέχει τα μέταλλα,  αν θέλετε λέτε τις σκέψεις σας και στο τέλος αλλάζω και τον τίτλο. Αν πάλι βαριέστε πείτε μου να σας πω από τώρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρον!
Όταν λες "κόπηκαν" τι εννοείς; Πώς κόπηκαν;

----------


## Evan

@Χάρης έσπασαν με το χτύπημα και αποκολληθηκε το μισό εντελώς. 

Είστε κοντά αλλά δεν το έχετε εντοπίσει ακριβώς. Βοήθησα και εγώ λίγο με το νήμα αναζήτησης του ποσοστού άνθρακα.......

----------


## brutagon

αμφιβόλου ποιότητα χάλυβα γιατί προέρχονται από σκραπ?
το φαινόμενο το έχω συναντήσει συχνά όπου βγάζω πολύ υψηλής αντοχής χάλυβες μετά από δοκιμές εφελκυσμού, ακόμη και σε δοκίμια από δοκάρια...φαντάσου τι θα γίνεται στις βίδες

----------


## Evan

Ε ναι με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο. Μια δυο πόντες για να στηριχθούν στον οπλισμό.

----------


## shelby

Για να κοπούν με την δεύτερη σφυριά σημαίνει ότι δεν είχαν αντοχή σε κρουστικά φορτία. Και εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι τα αγκύρια ήταν ακατάλληλα λόγω υψηλής περιεκτικότητας του χάλυβα σε άνθρακα.

----------


## Evan

δεν τα είδα μου το είπε ο άνθρωπος που μου εξήγησε εν τέλει τι έγινε. Τα αγκύρια ήταν 8.8

Ο βαγγέλης το πέτυχε

ΚΤΧ 2008παρ.8,6,1



> α) Αν προκύψει C<0,24 και Ceq<0,52, ο χάλυβας επιτρέ-
> πεται να συγκολληθεί, κατά τους ορισμούς του
> παρόντος Κανονισμού, και συγκολλάται σύμφωνα με τα
> αναφερόμενα στιςΠαραγρ. 8.1 έως8.4.
> ΚΤΧ 2008 Κεφάλαιο 8 -67-
> β) Αν προκύψει 0,25<C<0,45 και Ceq<0,70 ο χάλυβας επιτρέπεται να συγκολληθεί υπό προϋποθέσεις. Η
> συγκόλληση εκτελείται, αφού προηγηθεί προθέρμανση,
> με εφαρμογήτων αναφερομένων στην Παραγρ. 8.6.2.
> γ) Αν προκύψει C>0,45 ή/και Ceq>0,70 ο χάλυβαςεν γένει
> δεν επιτρέπεται να συγκολληθεί. Σε περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικής ανάγκης, εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο της συγκόλλησης μετά από ειδική προς τούτο έρευνα.





Η ποιότητα 8.8 ανήκει στην β) περίπτωση
Δηλ. Ακόμα και με την πόντα (μερικοί συγκολούν τα αγκύρια σε πολύ μεγάλο μήκος με τον οπλισμό της θεμελίωσης γιατί νομίζουν πως θα δέσουν καλύτερα) τοπικά δημιουργείται μια πολύ ασθενής περιοχή του χάλυβα, ουσιαστικά μειώνεται το Ε και ψαθυροποιείται το υλικό με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνεται η αντοχή του και να αλοιώνεται η συμπεριφορά του. 

Βέβαια καλό είναι να αποφέυγουμε εντελώς την συγκόλληση και να χρησιμοποιούμε άλλη μέθοδο συγκράτησης των αγκυρίων κατά την σκυροδέτηση.

Έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι;

Πρόταση α) λέμε στο σιδερά που ετοιμάζει τα αγκύρια να μεγαλώσει το σπέιρωμα ώστε να βιδώσουμε παξιμάδι το οποίο και θα συγκολληθεί στον οπλισμό. Και να αστοχήσει το παξιμάδι δεν μας απασχολεί.

----------


## Evan

γιατί με την σκυροδέτηση μετακινούνται και πίστεψέ με πολύ

----------


## Evan

παιδιά δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση από τα τσιμπίματα, οι πλάκες μπαίνουν δύσκολα ειδικά αν είναι μεγάλες και οι κολώνες μικρές. Όσο οργανωτικός και να σαι δεν μπορέις να φέρνεις το σιδερά να σου βάζει 3 τσέρκια στην κολώνα, άσε που δεν μπαίνουν μετά έυκολα

@rigid τι εννοείς ποιο είναι αυτό το δέσιμο;

----------


## Evan

1. δεν μπαίνει
2. δύσκολο

----------


## Evan

και πως θα περάσεις τα τσέρκια;

----------


## Evan

όταν λες τελάρο εννοείς γωνιακά που θα ενώνουν κάθε αγκύριο; κάτω από το γάντζο; Και αυτά πως θα στέκονται στα αγκύρια θα κολληθούν;

----------


## Evan

μα το θέμα είναι να αποφύγουμε την κόλληση ακόμα και στο μηχανουργείο να γίνει σιγά μην προθερμάνει τις ντίζες ο σιδεράς. Μπαμ μπουμ και τέλος


μαζί γράφαμε αλλά ισχύει
επίσης νομίζω ότι η λύση με το παξιμάδι είναι η καλύτερη

----------


## brutagon

για να πιάσω την εξόλκευση του αγκυρίου βάζω στους γάντζους ένα μπουτρελάκι ΙΡΕ80/100 και αυτά κολλάω μεταξύ τους. Τώρα και 2 τσερκάκια με μια πόντα δε νομίζω να βλάπτει

----------


## Xάρης

Τότε όμως τα αγκύρια θα είναι στο απερίσφικτο τμήμα του σκυροδέματος.

----------


## vmaniad

> Για να αποφύγουμε το πρόβλημα της μείωσης της αντοχής λόγω σπειρώματος, θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε το 0.5 του fy ως επί το δυσμενέστερο.


Ενα πρόβλημα που ίσως προκύπτεί σε αυτή την ιδέα είναι η χαμηλή fy των αγκυρίων.. θα χρειαστούν περισσότερα σε αριθμό αγκύρια με τέτοιου είδους χάλυβα και αυτό δεν είναι πάντα ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Evan

Κατ'αρχήν ο οπλισμός αυτός θα είναι προφανώς πρόσθετος και όχι αυτός που θα διαστασιολογήσεις την κολόνα. Που σημαίνει πως ουσιαστικά θα έχεις τις μπετόβεργες για τα μεταλλικά + τον οπλισμό του υπ/τος που άμα λάβεις υπόψη σου τον κανονισμό των πετροχημικών εγκαταστάσεων(δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος ελληνικός για τέτοιες κοντές κολόνες ή pedestal όπως λέγονται όταν πρόκειται για κλασσικό μεταλλικό βιομηχανικό κτίριο) θα σου προκύψει διπλάσιος οπλισμός, διότι λέει πως ο οπλισμός του pedestal θα πρέπει να μπορεί να φέρει τον μέγιστο εφελκυσμό που μπορούν να φέρουν τα αγκύρια, δηλ. όλος ο καθαρός εφελκυσμός που αντέχουν τα αγκύρια που χεις βάλει να αναληφθεί πλήρως από τα κολονοσίδερα.

Απίθανο σενάριο μου φαίνεται εκτός αν κάνεις τερατώδεις κολόνες.

@dratsiox τα σχήματα που δείχνεις προϋποθέτουν την τοποθέτηση 3 τουλάχιστον τσερκιών μετά την τοποθέτηση των αγκυρίων, κομμάτι δύσκολο για μικρά έργα λόγω κόστους και προγραμματισμού.

----------


## Evan

Η υπερδιαστασιολόγηση που λες είναι σχετική αφού σε κάθε περίπτωση ο "κώνος" αστοχίας εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το μήκος την διάμετρο και τον τύπο των αγκυρίων που έχουν τοποθετηθεί

----------


## Evan

@abgr τι λάμα μαγική είναι αυτή που αφαιρείται μετά την σκυροδέτηση; :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

αν έχεις ανέβασε γιατί αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση μάλλον
Δηλ. πρώτα τοποθετείς τα αγκύρια χωρίς τις λάμες ώστε να περάσουν από τα τσέρκια και μετά τις βιδώνεις για να "φέρεις" τα αγκύρια και να κολλήσεις στον οπλισμό , μετά σκυροδετείς μέχρι την πρώτη από κάτω και μετά αν θες τις βγάζεις (που μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα να τις βγάλεις ε :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  και μετά σκυροδετείς μέχρι επάνω;

----------


## Evan

2 λαπάτσες  πάντως μου φαίνεται υπερβολή και με μία γίνεται η δουλειά. Εγώ σκυροδετώ μέχρι την κάτω πλευρά της λαπάτσας και μετά βάζω μη συρρικνούμενο και η λαπάτσα μένει μέσα σε αυτό.

----------


## brutagon

*Λεπτομέρειες Βάσεων Μεταλλικών Υποστυλωμάτων*

το βάζω και στα downloads για να υπάρχει στη βιβλιοθήκη μας

----------

Evan, kastheod, Xάρης

----------

